# Sticky  ****VERY IMPORTANT!! PLEASE SEARCH BEFORE POSTING!!!!****



## Guest

hi

We appreciate that during your 'journey' you have lots of questions and concerns and that's why we are here to help answer these to hopefully put your mind at rest. Although as you can imagine we have lots of posts to answer a lot if which are duplicated, it would really help if you could use the search function first and if you can't find the answers you are looking for we are more than happy to help.

If you are unsure of how to search a subject we are more than happy to help.

Thankyou

Donna x


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mel

Could you all please be aware that our nurses are unable to answer Q's at the moment.

I will endeavour to answer those that i can, i would however strongly advise that you contact your own clinician for advise/concerns regarding your tx or any other Q's you may have. 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel




----------

